# I need a favor from a Toronto-based gamer



## Alzrius (Dec 11, 2019)

So this has a bit of a story behind it.

A little while ago, I was looking around for a few RPG books to round out my collection. I ended up finding a nice deal on Kijiji (Canada's version of Craigslist), where an individual in Toronto was putting up a particular pair of books at a great price. But here's the catch: he only wants to hand them off in person, and isn't interested in going through the trouble of mailing them (I offered to pay more than what he was asking for his trouble, and it was a no-go). I, however, don't live anywhere near Toronto (or in Canada, for that matter), leading to this request.

If you live in or around Toronto, and don't mind doing me a favor, I'd be extremely grateful if you could pick these books up and mail them to me. The catch is that you'd need to be the one not only meeting the buyer (at Jane and Dundas, at what sounds like the Toronto Public Library), but also handing him the money, which is $80 (Canadian, I believe). I would, of course, reimburse you for this cost, as well as for the cost of mailing the books to me, and I don't mind paying something extra for your trouble as well (all via Paypal). The date and time would still need to be worked out, but I'm in touch with the seller on Kijiji, so that shouldn't be an issue. (The seller is aware that I'd be sending a proxy, and he's fine with it.)

I know that this is a lot to ask for, since it ultimately comes down to a stranger on the Internet saying "trust me," but I've bought things through the gaming community before, and I'm willing to believe in the trustworthiness of this community, and hope you are too.

If this is something you don't mind helping me out with, please send me a PM here on EN World.

Many thanks in advance!


----------

